# Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?



## fxschmxxstxrp (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Kann einer ne Pumpe für ein Schlauchboot emfehlen,dei genügend Druck aufbaut,Leistung hat und günstig ist ?


----------



## Heidechopper (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*

Schau mal im Bootszubehörhandel: die Bravo-Pumpen sind recht gut und leistungsstark.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*

Ich glaube die sind aber mir etwas zu teuer |uhoh:


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*

Reicht da ne einfache 12 Volt Pumpe  ?

Wie lange dauert das aufpumpen bei nen kleinen 2,70m Schlauchboot ?


----------



## Udo561 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> Reicht da ne einfache 12 Volt Pumpe  ?
> 
> Wie lange dauert das aufpumpen bei nen kleinen 2,70m Schlauchboot ?



Hi,
leider nein , wenn du die jetzt z.B. vom Aldi für 7,99 Euro meinst.
Die liefern viel Luft , aber leider nicht genügend Druck.
Ich kann da auch nur die lelektrischen Bravo Pumpen empfehlen , ansonsten ne einfache 
Fußpumpe , ab 20 Euro bekommt man eine brauchbare.
Mit einer guten Fußpumpe dauerts 10-12 Minuten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*

Zu dem sind diese Elektropumpen ätzend laut. 
Ich hatte damals eine Doppelhubpumpe für mein Schlauchi und war sehr zufrieden damit.
http://www.sportolino.de/TECNO_PRO_Doppelhubpumpe.htm?affiliate=froogle


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*

Habe ja auch eine Doppelhubpumpe aber möchte nicht so viel arbeiten |supergri


----------



## zwugel (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*

Ich habs immer mit der billigen vom aldi gemacht und den rest von Hand 
klappt super


----------



## lüdenscheider71 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*

ich pumpe immer mit so`ner 12V pumpe vor,und dann den rest mit der hubpumpe...

gruß

uppps,zu spät


----------



## Karpfen Kai (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*

Hi, bisher mache ich es genauso wie lüdenscheider71.
Allerdings ist das nachpumpen mit Doppelhubpumpe trotzdem nervig. ...  deshalb habe ich mir überlegt, den restlichen Druck mittels  Baumarkt-Kompressor herzustellen. 

Könnte das funktionieren? 
Gibt es  entsprechende Adapter für die Schlachbootventile?


----------



## corax (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*

Hallo Schlauchbootangler,
die von Rolf und Udo genannte Bravo-Pumpe ( ich will nicht ausschließen, daß es von anderen Herstellern ähnliche Pumpen gibt ) ist die beste und zunächst ( so scheint es ) auch die teuerste Lösung. Ich bin leider erst zum Schluß zu dieser Pumpe gekommen, nach dem ich eine Zeit lang mit Elektropumpe, Kompressor,  Manometer  und diversen Adaptern herumgehampelt hatte. Die Elektropumpe aus dem Baumarkt machte einen Höllenlärm, baute nicht genügend Druck auf und arbeitete quälend langsam. Der Kompressor war mindestens genau so laut und verreckte nach kurzer Zeit wegen Überhitzung. Hätte ich mich auf das eingebaute Manometer verlassen, wäre das Schlauchboot bestimmt auch explodiert. Eine Doppelhubpumpe habe ich nie für das Aufblasen des Schlauchbootes gebraucht. Mir hat es gereicht, wenn ich bei strahlendem Sonnenschein das Planschbecken meines Sohnes von Hand aufpumpen mußte. Die genannte Schlauchbootpumpe arbeitet jetzt im vierten Jahr ohne Mucken, ist schnell und arbeitet relativ leise. Den Betriebsdruck des Schlauchbootes kann ich genau einstellen. Ist der erreicht, schaltet sich die Pumpe automatisch ab. Ich habe hier praktisch drei zuverlässige Geräte in einem. Einfacher geht es nicht. Jetzt ärgere ich mich natürlich, daß ich zuerst den ganzen unnützen Krempel gekauft habe, um Geld zu sparen und im Prinzip Geld zum Fenster herausgeworfen habe. John Ruskin, der an anderer Stelle hier im Board zitiert wurde, hatte Recht. 
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## Udo561 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*

Hi,
ja , ich habe auch einiges an Pumpen durch da ich schon jahrelang  Schlauchboot fahre.
Was mich am meisten nervte war die pumperei bei Temperaturen jenseits der 25 Grad  , danmach hatte ich schon keine Lust mehr das Boot zu Wasser zu lassen.

So eine Bravopumpe ist schon eine feine Sache , teuer aber eine lohnende Anschaffung.

Gruß Udo


----------



## dltattoo (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*

Morgen,

hier habe ich gerade eine gefunden im Angebot.

Gugsch Du http://www.sea-sports.de/Wassersportbravo-classic-elektrische-luftpumpe-p-3220-2.html


----------



## Udo561 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*



dltattoo schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> hier habe ich gerade eine gefunden im Angebot.
> 
> Gugsch Du http://www.sea-sports.de/Wassersportbravo-classic-elektrische-luftpumpe-p-3220-2.html



Hi,
ja , ist echt ein Hammerpreis #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Karpfen Kai (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*

Ich dachte Ihr redet die ganze Zeit von der Superturbo Pumpe. Wenn diese kleine ausreicht, sind 70Euro okay.

Aber nur nochmal für mein technisches verständnis... Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, reicht die Leistung eines Kompressors nicht aus, um das Boot mit den restlichen notwendigen Druck zu versorgen. 

Wie gesagt, bevor der Kompressor zum Einsatz kommt, wird das Boot mit einem Luftgebläse vorgefüllt. Der Kompressor soll nur noch für die Füllmenge sorgen.


----------



## dltattoo (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*

Naja,

mein kleines Schlauchboot mit 3m braucht einen Druck von2,5 psi und die Pumpe bringt was um die 3,5  oder mehr also voll ausreichend würde ich mal sagen


----------



## Udo561 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*

Hi,
dazu kann ich dir nichts sagen , allerdings müsste so ein Kompressor ja einiges mehr an Druck aufbauen können wie so eine Pumpe , sollte schon funktionieren.
Problem wird nur der sein einen passenden Adapter zu finden der aufs Ventil passt.
Wäre mir alles zu umständlich , mit der Brauvopumpe ist mein 370 Schlauchboot in knapp 14 Minuten voll .
Von Vorteil ist eben das die Pumpe beim voreingestellten Druck automatisch abschaltet.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Karpfen Kai (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*

So ein kompressor schaft mindestens 10bar. Ne Druckkontrolle hast Du ja auch am Kompressor (ohne genau zu wissen, ob diese auch so fein genug sind / bzw. die Skaleneinteilung ausreicht)
... und nen Adapter schwirt auch im Netz rum.

Ich befürchte nur, dass der Kompressor zu lange braucht, um den Restdruck aufzubauen. Eventuell vorher sogar überhitzt. Bei den Teilen ist nämlich nich angegeben, wieviel l/min durchstömen.


----------



## corax (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*

Hallo Schlauchbootangler,
so ein mobiler 12V Kompressor ist für das Befüllen von Autoreifen gedacht. Ein Autoreifen hat einen Betriebsdruck von ungefähr 2,5 bar ( 2500 mbar ). Auf dem Winzmanometer geht es vielleicht sogar bis 10 Bar. Mein Schlauchboot hat einen maximalen Betriebsdruck von 240 mbar ( 0,24 bar ). Ich möchte den sehen, der mit einem der genannten Kompressoren diesen Druck ohne ständiges Messen exakt erreicht. Da hat sich unter Umständen noch nicht einmal die Meßnadel vom Nullpunkt gelöst. Außerdem werden diese Kompressoren sehr heiß. Wenn ich nach dem Winter meine Sommerreifen wieder auf Betriebsdruck bringe, geht das nicht ohne Abkühlpause für den Kompressor zwischendurch. Warum sollte man also überhaupt einen Gedanken an so eine Notlösung aus Elektropumpe und Kompressor  verschwenden, wenn eine vernünftige Lösung auch nicht die Welt kostet ( 70 € ).  Man fährt das Schlauchboot ja auch viele Jahre und dann ist die Investition über ein Jahr minimal.
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## Gerhard54 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*

Hallo!

ich habe bei meiner Pumpe (Doppelhub kolbenpumpe) darauf geachtet, dass diese 1. einen Manometer besitzt und 2. schnell aufpumpt. (300 Liter pro Minute)

Ich bin auf dem Gebiet zwar kein Experte, aber Google spuckt da schon einige gute Ergebnisse aus.. http://schlauchboot-kauf.com/schlauchboot-pumpe/ Ich finde diese Übersicht sehr verständlich und fasst das ganze gut zusammen.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen!

Beste Grüße


----------



## zeepter1 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*

Alle die die Bravo Pumpe genannt haben,haben recht!
Bin einige Jahre Schlauchboot gefahren, 3,30 und 3,80m und habe alles ausprobiert um Geld zu sparen. Zum 3,80iger habe ich dann die Bravo dazugekauft und wie so oft, ich hätte es gleich machen sollen. Mit Übung war das boot in 10 min fertig. Kauf gleich was richtiges alles andere nervt nur und hält auf. Die Schlauchbootzeit ist für uns nun vorbei ein Festboot kommt her. Die Pumpe habe ich noch,2 Jahre alt. Kann ich abgeben, bei Interesse PN.
Steffen


----------



## titi2 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*

Also ich finde die Aldi Pumpe super, klein, schnell, billig :vik::

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT6QLenfmRA

Aber Nachpumpen muss man schon noch kurz mit der normalen Fusspumpe.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*

Das ist genau der Unterschied zwischen den billigen Discounter-Pumpen und den wesentlich teureren Boots-Pumpen. 

Die Boots-Pumpen können ein Schlauchboot auf den gewünschten Druck aufpumpen ohne manuelles nachpumpen. 

Ich finde das ziemlich angenehm. Druck einstellen, anschließen und einfach warten. 

Mittlerweile habe ich mit meiner Bravo-Pumpe die vor knapp 10 Jahren ca. 80€ gekostet hat, hunderte Male das Schlauchboot aufgepumpt. Das Teil funktioniert immernoch wirklich gut und ich möchte es nicht mehr missen.


----------



## blochi (26. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*

http://www.aquaparx.eu/zusatzliche/luchtpomp-met-oplaadbare-batterij.html
Ich habe diese hier von Aquaparx. Bin total zufrieden, mit Akku. Hatte mir dort ein Schlauchboot(330) bestellt. Ist ruckzuck aufgepumpt und für den Grill langt der Akku auch noch.
|wavey:


----------



## Heidechopper (26. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Schlauchboot ?*

Zu meinen Schlauchbootzeiten war die Bravo das Mittel der Wahl. Es handelte sich um das rote Doppelmembranmodel, bei dem man den Druck über ein Stellrad einstellen konnte. Die Pumpe kann außerdem die Restluft aus dem Schlauch ziehen, was ein Zusammenpacken des Bootes ungemein erleichtert hat.
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------

